# Military Purchase Program?



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

Has anyone ordered a SIG thru their Military Purchase Program?
Are the prices good, compared to regular prices?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## redwing829 (Nov 23, 2006)

i never heard of this program how does that work?


----------



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

I sent them an email at the email address they list on their website under gov't/military program and they sent me an order form.

I need to order with the form and a letter stating that I am in the military on official letterhead and have the gun(s) shipped to an FFL.

Prices seem pretty good.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I have used it, great program, but it does take sometime to get in.


----------



## Shrike (May 29, 2007)

Faxed em a copy of my 214 & they never got it:

Faxed em a copy of my 214 and they never got it:

Faxed em a copy of my 214 & finally got the price list:

Ordered a P229R with 3 extra mags:

Was told I needed to fax em a copy of my 214 :smt076:smt076

Faxed em a copy of my 214 

Never got it so I had to once again fax em a copy of my 214 :smt022:smt022

They finally got that one & processed my order

3 weeks later my FFL called & had a package for me.


----------



## camss69 (Sep 18, 2007)

Shrike said:


> Faxed em a copy of my 214 & they never got it:
> 
> Faxed em a copy of my 214 and they never got it:
> 
> ...


Wonder who got the other 4 copies.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Great program that I have used as well.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*extended*

bimmerbill: Is the program extended to yester- year participants?
Address would be nice.

Thanks


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah. Is limited to active duty? Reserve? Retired?


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am not sure but I am guessing the price is comparable to LE officer price. I talked to the regional LE rep for my state just last week and the prices were not bad. I think he qouted me a P226R for $650 or so and that included tax. I will probably just buy from my local dealer though since he sells me everything in his store at only 10% over his cost with my LE discount. Whether its worth it or not really depends on the prices in your area. I found that by the time I purchased the Sig, paid shipping, and then paid an FFL holder to accept the firearm and process the paperwork, my local dealer was just as cheap or really close to it. I personally would rather keep my local dealer happy with me and the business I bring him and then I can continue to get great deals from him.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*unsure*

Jeff: Sir; I'm not sure of your answer followed by ? 
Or are you like myself, trying to find the answer?

Thanks


----------



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

*updated info*

The program expires at the end of the year, to be replaced by the $100 coupon rebate for military.

So, I just ordered two SIGS since I think the prices are better under the old program. SIG 220 Carry, NS, DAK, 2 tone with 3 mags for $609 delivered. Also picked up an 239 SAS in 9mm for $719 (2 mags only).

Its for active, retired, reserve. You need to have them ship it to your FFL. CUrrent program is good until 31DEC...

Some of the prices are close, especially if you can buy from an internet dealer (several on sigforum) with great prices and use the $100 rebate. No one was sure about the $100 rebate tho.


----------

